# Verizon DSL Issues



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2011)

There was a system outage on April 20 or overnight on the 19th.

When I finally got service back late on the 20th, my DLink DIR-655 wireless did not work.

The router has been in use for 3.5-4 years: version A3.

When I try to restore saved settings router won't connect.

QUESTION: What did Verizon do that is making things not work as before and what if any work around is there?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Clone your PC's mac address on the router?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Clone your PC's mac address on the router?



I tried that and things are still mucked up.

If I set to factory default, things work.  I reflashed v1.35NA and tried to reload saved settings and it won't connect...these have been rock solid settings for a long period of time.

Currently I turned off wireless and things are working but not as before.  I think Verizon did something to cause this problem.

I had a "connection error 651" that some claim is Windows 7 error.
The other error was a DNS error, but I don't know the source.

ANY insight would be appreciated!

Should "wired auto config" in "Services" be set to manual or auto?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe these will help and give some clues?

How do I use a router with the Westell 2200?

How do I use a router with the Westell 6100?

Verizon Online DSL FAQ

Versalink 7500 and Dlink DIR-655


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2011)

I should have listed that I have a Westell 327.

The Westell 327 Wireless is turned Off.

Why would my long standing settings now not work?

I've never had to use bridge mode.

I've maually set primary settings and wireless settings. (never used CD)

Time clock is set to tock.usno.navy.mil.

Last night I tried a bunch of new setting with wireless off and so far things work.

When I try to turn on wireless I get a failure.

I am using channel 11, Invisible, WPA2-personal, AES.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry, did not know which modem you used.

Try this procedure.(Don't forget to click next, at the end of each page.)

Changing your VersaLink 327W gateway to Bridge Mode

Quote from Verizon's page:
"In order to use third-party routers with your Westell VersaLink 327W gateway, you must first change your VersaLink gateway to Bridge mode."


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 22, 2011)

If you think Verizon changed something, why don't you ask them?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Last night I tried a bunch of new setting with wireless off and so far things work.
> 
> When I try to turn on wireless I get a failure.



Nothing Verizon could have done would cause this behavior.  In fact, nothing on their side at all would ever know if you have wireless enabled or disabled on your router.  If turning wireless on kills your connection, then there is something wrong with your router, it is nothing Verizon did.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2011)

Specific Error:  Windows can't communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS server)

SO why would this problem occur after an outage?

I've been solid for 3 years.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Specific Error:  Windows can't communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS server)
> 
> SO why would this problem occur after an outage?
> 
> I've been solid for 3 years.



Routers break, I see it all the time.  But I can guarantee you that if the problem isn't there when wireless on the DLink DIR-655 is disable, and it is there when wireless on the DLink DIR-655 is enabled, then the problem is entirely the DLink DIR-655 and has nothing to do with Verizon.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 23, 2011)

So why does it work when the wireless is deactivated.  All other functions appear to work.

It would seem logical that if the wireless was broken that Only that function would not work and wired computers would not be affected.  But when the two are activated together I get the above DNS error.
((The computer listed here is hard wired))

Is there a clear/better way to determine if router is broken or am I wasting time?

I think the time/coincidence of Verison outage and this problem is Odd.

*EDIT:::*

*Thank you all.  I think it's time for new hardware, now the problem exists on both sides.*


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Consumer routers are designed using a SoC(think of it like a processor), when it starts to fail, certain functions can work while others don't, and enabling one can kill the whole router or kill other functions.  If the SoC is unstable anything can happen.

It is just like overclocking your processor too far.  It can give errors related to other hardware, but it is the processor that is unstable.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 9, 2011)

*This Is An Update:*

I have been using my Westell 327 in bridge mode with a new DLink Dir655.

Last night I turned off both Westell and DLink via a power strip.

This morning when I turned BOTH on *the Westell was no longer in Bridge Mode*.

I had to reset Westell again.  I have had many disconnect issues since Westell was placed in Bridge Mode.

*What is Verizon doing to cause my settings to be disrupted?*

I am about to go with Cable.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> What is Verizon doing to cause my settings to be disrupted?



Nothing verizon could possibly do would cause a router on your side to lose it settings like that, especially not one in bridge mode connected through another router, verizon has no idea the Westell even exists. Don't turn it off by the power strip, some routers will not hold their settings for long if power is disconnected.  And considering Westell isn't exactly what I would consider a good brand, it isn't surprising that the router would lose settings with a loss of power.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you to newtekie1.*

The Westell has never done this in the past.

I have a UPS system with a Belkin power strip/surge suppressor on one outlet that holds most of the AC powerpacks.  I often shut off the strip when I leave or go away.

*If I were to purchase an ADSL2+ modem, what brands and models would you suggest?*

Was looking at these: TP-LINK TD-8616 Ethernet Port ADSL2+ Modem

Zoom 5754-00-00AG 4 x RJ-45 10/100Base-TX Network ...

TRENDnet TDM-C504 10/100Mbps 4-Port ADSL 2/2+ Mode...

D-Link DSL-2540B 24Mbps Downstream, 3.5Mbps Upstre...


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 9, 2011)

cisco / linksys are pretty good...    
i often hear about the Billion 7800n on whirlpool, ( very large australian telecommunication forum )

maybe netgear.... i tend to avoid them lately however.... i dont have a good reson for this.



http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/82?&p=1


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Thank you to newtekie1.*
> 
> The Westell has never done this in the past.
> 
> ...



Out of those, the D-Link is the only one I would trust.

I've had good sucess with this netgear:
NETGEAR DGN2000-100NAS Ethernet Port Wireless-N Ro...


----------



## westom (May 10, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> The Westell has never done this in the past.


Currently, no information exists that defines the problem.  Never fix a problem until the problem is first identified.  That starts by examining important numbers in the Westell's server.  And viewing indicator lights.  Fixing anything without first identifying the problem may only complicate all future solutions.

Start with the obvious. This will only work when not in bridge mode.  If necessary, reset the Westell to its default router mode since that is the only way to get important facts.

  First confirm communication between a powered on computer and Westell.  Westell has four lights E1 through E4.  When the ethernet cable disconnects, then a light for that port extinguishes.  When connected, the light returns.  Does it?

  Also illuminated solid (not blinking) must be the DSL and Internet lights.

   Open a Command Prompt window on that computer.  Enter the command "IPCONFIG /ALL"  (without quotes).  If should provide the address of your computer.  Something like 192.168.x.yyy.  The number x is important.

  Open the browser (ie Internet Explorer).  Enter as an internet address  192.168.x.1  (x provided in IPCONFIG).  The Westell server should appear.

  Go to the System Monitoring Page, then Advanced.  Or enter:
http://192.168.0.1/transtat.htm

  These are critical numbers.  For example, Line Mode would be ADSL2+ Mode.  Data path would be Interleaved. .  Useful replies mean you must first provide important facts - especially numbers. Provide DSL Speed  and Margins (in dBs) for both  upstream and downstream paths.   Only then can the next post say what is defective.  Or say what is good and what to view next.

  Notice, nothing should be changed, corrected, fixed, or modified if you want the problem solved ASAP.  Making changes now can only exponentially complicate the problem.  Fixing comes only after light indicators and facts - especially numbers - are first obtained.


----------

